# Advancing in degrees



## Bro Fox(ionic#6) (Feb 7, 2018)

I’m a master mason seeking more light how long does it take  to go thru the Scottish rite to receive my 32nd degree???


----------



## Matt L (Feb 8, 2018)

In my jurisdiction it took 6 days, which was broken into 2, 3 day weekends. It was amazing!


----------



## Warrior1256 (Feb 9, 2018)

Here you can go through in a two or three day reunion. This is a lot of information cramming. It will take years to actually understand the meanings of the degrees.


----------



## Bro Fox(ionic#6) (Feb 9, 2018)

Matt L said:


> In my jurisdiction it took 6 days, which was broken into 2, 3 day weekends. It was amazing!


Thank you Bro L


----------



## Bro Fox(ionic#6) (Feb 9, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Here you can go through in a two or three day reunion. This is a lot of information cramming. It will take years to actually understand the meanings of the degrees.


Thank you


----------



## Bro Fox(ionic#6) (Feb 9, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Here you can go through in a two or three day reunion. This is a lot of information cramming. It will take years to actually understand the meanings of the degrees.


Thank you


----------



## Bro Fox(ionic#6) (Feb 9, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Here you can go through in a two or three day reunion. This is a lot of information cramming. It will take years to actually understand the meanings of the degrees.


Thank you


----------



## Bro Fox(ionic#6) (Feb 9, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Here you can go through in a two or three day reunion. This is a lot of information cramming. It will take years to actually understand the meanings of the degrees.


Thank you 


Warrior1256 said:


> Here you can go through in a two or three day reunion. This is a lot of information cramming. It will take years to actually understand the meanings of the degrees.


----------



## Dre163 (Mar 26, 2018)

JamestheJust said:


> >seeking more light
> 
> It took me 20 years even to understand what is the work of the FC



Good answer! (Family feud contestants voices)


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## acjohnson53 (Mar 27, 2018)

Seek that light Master Mason...


----------



## Kenneth Munn (Apr 8, 2018)

Greetings my brother. I would like to know have you returned your 3rd degree and if so have you done enough work in your blue lodge to help you in your masonic travels while seeking other masonic degrees. This is not a question to challenge your sincere efforts to venture into different realms of masonic thought but often times when brothers ask about how long something of value takes, it usually peaks the interest of a temporary accomplishment when in actuality its like the one brother Dre163 stated, it takes a lifetime.


----------

